# I want 600 hp but 550 to the rears.



## dcoen21 (Jun 12, 2009)

What are the things I should do to complete this I was thinking about it the first thing I want to do is change out the gears, the cam , headers, Intake and get a dyno tune also put in full exhaust.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

That's a lot for a stock bottom end. My suggestion would include full bolt ons - long tube headers, cam AND heads, intake, and you will probably be flirting with 500. If you did a cam, headers, and intake along with a supercharger you could get to your goal as well.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Your going to need some type of forced induction or nitrous to reach those goals, on top of that list.


----------

